# Please Help - Need some advice



## Bangers and Mash (25 Feb 2009)

Evening all - I am directing this to the persons who use this forum (Admins?) who seem to know a lot about this process. I warn that this is going to be a bit gross in one part but I am in panic mode right now.

Today went from being the best in memory to right now being scared/upset. I got a call about a week ago to ask me to come down to thew Barrie office to refill out  a new security form for my RMC application. The recruiter I usually work with was not there today but I remember sargeant Robinson telling me to talk to anyone there when he is not there. I sat down with another recruiter and he was showing me this new form. It asked for 5 references - I asked a question and he turned to ask the same question to another lady that was there. She replied that she did not know the answer to my question and that it was the recruiters job to know this. She seemed very upset when I said I could come back later if it was necessary or if I should wait for the normal recruiter i work with usually.

I asked the recruiter who she was and it turns out she is the command??officer of Barrie. At this point I am thinking that I have upset the main person of the office and that this will affect my application. The recruiter said do not worry about it. But to make matters worse (gross part - I am sorry) he stayed there while i filled out this form and he was putting his finger in his nose and then his mouth. This usually would not bother me but he was 2 feet away from me. At the end he offered to shake my hand and the only think i could think of was to refuse and say I have a cold. He gave me a real funny look but did not say anything.

I told my dad and he is saying that even though it was gross I could have washed my hands - I know this seems like a goofy post but Admins I am really nervous right now that I may have just trashed my application to RMC because of today. DAMN!!! I wish my normal recruiter was there today.

Please help!!


----------



## aesop081 (25 Feb 2009)

For the love of god......RELAX !!!!

You shitcanned your application because of that ?

Maybe McDonald's would be more apropriate as an employer. What are you going to do when you find yourself in real stress ?


----------



## Bangers and Mash (25 Feb 2009)

No CDN Aviator that is not what I said/meant. Knowing the opportunity and the competition to get "picked up" for one of these spots at RMC - I am nervous that i screwed up today at the Recruiting Center. The command officer was not a very happy person and it seemed to be centered around my security form.

As for McDonald's - I do apologize if I have troubled you with my worries - but it appears as my knowledge of this application process is not as vast as yours - hence I asked the question. So if I do get McDonald's - can you get me on the same shift as you??


----------



## geo (25 Feb 2009)

don't worry about the nose picker.... the only thing you are at risk from, from this guy, is the pages sticking together.

WRT the detachment commander - so she got upset, not a biggie - not the 1st time & won't be the last time.  Give your recruiter friend a call - explain and ask him to make sure the form was filled out OK


----------



## aesop081 (25 Feb 2009)

Bangers and Mash said:
			
		

> So if I do get McDonald's - can you get me on the same shift as you??



Sure but i'm guessing you wont like me there either.


----------



## ltmaverick25 (26 Feb 2009)

Next time just pick your own nose or scratch your ass and shake his hand back  ;D

Anyway.. Dont worry about all that crap.  That commander likely forgot who you were 2 minutes after you left, and even if she didnt, who cares?  They have a very anal process for evaluating applications, and no amount of noze picking or cranky commanders can change the process or the criteria.

While I can see why a new guy might be a bit thrown off by this, Aviator has a point.  Be more confident in yourself, and stop worrying about things like this.  Trust me, you will be thrown all sorts of real things to worry about soon enough.


----------



## CountDC (26 Feb 2009)

Geo is right - call your regular recruiter to make sure everything is fine.

As for all those saying don't worry - think about it really hard.  If the OC really is po'd and/or if the recruiter is put off by the event then paperwork can be "misplaced".  Wouldn't be the first nor will it be the last that someone was asked "are you sure you submitted it because there is nothing on your file"


----------



## Eye In The Sky (26 Feb 2009)

Oh this was a serious thread?  I thought it was a prank one and was wondering why it wasn't in Radio Chatter.

I am sure the Recruiter and Det Commander haven't put up a dart board with your picture.  I agree with the "relax" advice.

As long as the form was filled out correctly, you should be good to go.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (26 Feb 2009)

I personally enjoyed the witty Mcdonald's reply to Aviator... same shift? HAHAHAHA!!


----------



## - m i l l e y - (26 Feb 2009)

I agree haha

As for pissing off the recuiters, I'd also have to say don't worry about it.  I'm sure many of our great comrades in the CF have pissed off recruiters in the past and still been accepted.  I know that back during my time at the recruitment center I dealt with some pissy recruiters.  It all depends on the person and the day.  After all...soldiers are sometimes people too.
As far as the commander, it may have been the first time in your career (if all goes well) but probably won't be the last time you piss off a person in your command.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (26 Feb 2009)

I know a LOT of people that have gotten to know me over the years.. that themselves are pissed AT the recruiters... something about them allowing me to join, I don't know what they are talking about?


----------



## - m i l l e y - (26 Feb 2009)

haha


----------



## Galahad (26 Feb 2009)

This thread makes me want to post the "Picard Facepalm" poster...

lol


----------



## - m i l l e y - (26 Feb 2009)

neither of which are that impressive....
But I do agree that this thread may not warrent as much attention...


----------



## the 48th regulator (26 Feb 2009)

Locked,

If anyone has any good nuggets of information, that we can chew on pm me..... :tsktsk:

dileas

tess

milnet.ca staff


----------

